
TweetNaCl: A crypto library in 100 tweets - kick
http://tweetnacl.cr.yp.to/index.html
======
sequoiar6868
JS porting: [https://github.com/dchest/tweetnacl-
js](https://github.com/dchest/tweetnacl-js)

Java porting: [https://github.com/InstantWebP2P/tweetnacl-
java](https://github.com/InstantWebP2P/tweetnacl-java)

